# I saw the hotest looking car the other day



## MSnowy (Sep 10, 2017)

then it became the coolest car around


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 10, 2017)

Flames really add value to the paint job.


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Flames really add value to the paint job.



I would say as authentic as you can get.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Nice set!



Thanks Derrel


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 14, 2017)

Not something you see everyday! I hope someone's day got considerably better.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

That's not going to buff out!


----------



## JonA_CT (Sep 14, 2017)

I wish my wife's Focus of that vintage had that happen. I could have squeezed more from the insurance company than I got for selling that POS


----------

